# cannondale r900



## montel (Feb 7, 2005)

i have just gotten a 2005 r900
i rode the first 200km with my mp3 player on
but last night i noticed that the campy rear set makes a lot of noise when freewheeling. i have always had shimano parts on other bikes. is this common for campy to make noise like an old school bike.

thanks


----------



## Geddy5 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Yep...*



montel said:


> i have just gotten a 2005 r900
> i rode the first 200km with my mp3 player on
> but last night i noticed that the campy rear set makes a lot of noise when freewheeling. i have always had shimano parts on other bikes. is this common for campy to make noise like an old school bike.
> 
> thanks


I also have an R900 and noticed the same thing with the freewheel. It's normal. I've read several other posts concerning this. What color did you get? I got the red.


----------



## montel (Feb 7, 2005)

*red rules*



Geddy5 said:


> I also have an R900 and noticed the same thing with the freewheel. It's normal. I've read several other posts concerning this. What color did you get? I got the red.


i also got the red it is the best bike i have ever ridden, doesn't feel like a bike at all. it is like red bull and it gives you wings. red is always faster like ferrari and fire and corvettes you get the picture. anyways i talked to the shop and they want to look at it they think a cable might be loose on the rear derailer, unlikely though i think it sounds more like an internal bearing noise, after all i am 230lbs soaking wet.


----------



## koolrider67 (Jun 5, 2005)

Just bought one a couple of hours ago. Got the sky blue one  First road bike as I am making the switch over from a mountain bike. Hehe I'm really liking it.


----------



## Geddy5 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Good for you!*



koolrider67 said:


> Just bought one a couple of hours ago. Got the sky blue one  First road bike as I am making the switch over from a mountain bike. Hehe I'm really liking it.


I think that it is a really good bike. I'm hoping to post some more photos of mine pretty soon. I don't know why...eveyone's seen them, but this one is mine! I just got a new camera and I will be posting some of the photos of my travels.


----------



## Geddy5 (Feb 21, 2005)

*I tried to paint it...*



Geddy5 said:


> I think that it is a really good bike. I'm hoping to post some more photos of mine pretty soon. I don't know why...eveyone's seen them, but this one is mine! I just got a new camera and I will be posting some of the photos of my travels.


Here's what it looks like now that I've broken out the paint brush!


----------



## montel (Feb 7, 2005)

*how much???*

how much did you pay for your 900?
and was it worth it, or do long rides alleviate buyers remorse?

u.s. or cdn.?


----------



## Geddy5 (Feb 21, 2005)

*I paid...*



montel said:


> how much did you pay for your 900?
> and was it worth it, or do long rides alleviate buyers remorse?
> 
> u.s. or cdn.?


I paid $1599.99 USD for it. I didn't have any buyer's remorse, I researched enough bikes to know that this was the one I wanted. I don't know what you consider a long ride, but I did 40 miles on Sunday and it was fine - comfortable and speedy (at least the bike.)
I love it and just wish that it would get nice out so I could ride everyday.


----------



## koolrider67 (Jun 5, 2005)

Was listed at US$1600 at my LBS but got it for US$1250 and they threw in some free pedals so I think I got a pretty good deal. The other bike I was looking at was an Ultegra equipped Felt F65 for $1400, but I have a softspt for Cannondale as I had an old Cannondale MTB in the past and getting such a good deal was what swayed me. Only had it a few days and I'm still learning to ride it having only rode MTBs for the last 10+ years and rode only a couple of times about 20 miles at longest. So far love the ride - feels more comfy than the Gary Fisher mtb I was riding. Heard that some complained about the Fizik Poggio saddle but I found it pretty comfy so far. Not to sure if I like the Campy shifters vs. the Shimano style but I think its more a matter of getting used to it.


----------



## Geddy5 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Wow!*

Yeah, I'd say you got a good deal! After all was said and done (computer, pedals, shoes, ect) my bill was around $2200. I love the Campy shifters, especially the thumb shifters, they seem to fit my hands perfectly. As for the saddle, I was somewhat questioning whether I was going to keep it or not - quite a bit of pain for the first hundred miles or so, but I've gotten used to in now, and find that it's actually comfortable now. There was a thread not long ago listing everyone's least favorite saddle, and the Poggio was mentioned several times. But since saddles are such a personal taste, I thought I would give it time. The only thing that I see myself upgrading in the near future is the wheels, but we'll see.


----------



## sasquatch303 (Jul 27, 2004)

*I know a bit about the wheelset*

I don't have an R900, but I have ridden an R800 for over a year, and it has the same wheelset. (plus I work at an LBS which sells them)

The noise from the freewheel is entirely normal for the Gipiemme wheels, so don't worry about that. 

HOWEVER,
If you weigh over about 170 lbs, you WILL have problems with the wheelset. I went through the original wheelset and two warranty replacements before realizing that the Gipiemme wheels, while very fast, are about as durable as a Ford Pinto and just replaced them. If anyone weighs more than 170 and is looking at the R900, just drop the extra cash and get the R1000. It's worth the upgrade, and you'll be spending it for a new wheelset anyway.


----------



## koolrider67 (Jun 5, 2005)

sasquatch303 said:


> I don't have an R900, but I have ridden an R800 for over a year, and it has the same wheelset. (plus I work at an LBS which sells them)
> 
> The noise from the freewheel is entirely normal for the Gipiemme wheels, so don't worry about that.
> 
> ...


Okay thanks for the warning. I'm 165 what type of problems with the wheels should I be looking out for?


----------



## sasquatch303 (Jul 27, 2004)

koolrider67 said:


> Okay thanks for the warning. I'm 165 what type of problems with the wheels should I be looking out for?


Well, 170 is something of an arbitrary number. I have a buddy who weighs 160 and can ride the wheelset without trouble, but our shop tries to avoid selling bikes with that wheelset to anyone but smaller riders. The real problem is that the wheelset just can't handle the weight/power of a bigger (or stronger) rider. You'll know you have a problem if there's a constant clicking sound coming from the spokes when you're pedaling. Medium sized riders just get it when they're accelerating or climbing, but I would get it whenever I pedaled. It's annoying, but it's also sapping your power (if the problem happens to you). At first I thought it was a bottom bracket problem, but after an overhaul I realized the problem was in the wheels. 

For one triathlon, I swapped the Gipiemme wheel for a heavy 32-spoke (decidedly less aero) rear wheel, and actually added 3 mph to the 56-mile time trial.


----------



## Geddy5 (Feb 21, 2005)

*That's odd...*

That's odd. Before I bought my bike I asked the guy at the LBS about the wheels - I'm 200lbs and the lack of spokes made me leary, but the guy told me that there wouldn't be a problem. I have ridden on them for almost 400 miles so far without a problem. The only clicking noise that I hear is coming from the hub. I noticed this noise in the store before I even test rode it.


----------



## koolrider67 (Jun 5, 2005)

*Hmmm got a clicking*



sasquatch303 said:


> Well, 170 is something of an arbitrary number. I have a buddy who weighs 160 and can ride the wheelset without trouble, but our shop tries to avoid selling bikes with that wheelset to anyone but smaller riders. The real problem is that the wheelset just can't handle the weight/power of a bigger (or stronger) rider. You'll know you have a problem if there's a constant clicking sound coming from the spokes when you're pedaling. Medium sized riders just get it when they're accelerating or climbing, but I would get it whenever I pedaled. It's annoying, but it's also sapping your power (if the problem happens to you). At first I thought it was a bottom bracket problem, but after an overhaul I realized the problem was in the wheels.
> 
> For one triathlon, I swapped the Gipiemme wheel for a heavy 32-spoke (decidedly less aero) rear wheel, and actually added 3 mph to the 56-mile time trial.


____________

Got a bit more than 800 miles on my r900 now and just noticed a clicking sound when I pedaled. Thought it was the BB but I checked that out and still got that clicking. Spun the front wheel and hear a noise coming from it - kinda a rattling sound and remembered this post about the wheels and rider weight. Anyone else had problems with the Gipiemme Parade wheels? If so, could someone provide some specifics as to what exactly was wrong and how do you remedy it? Its driving me nuts! Thanks!


----------



## 4ster (Jun 23, 2005)

*Parade wheelset*

I've had my R900 for about 1 month and have about 230 miles on it. It's my 2nd bike, so it doesn't see as much road time. I'm 5'11", 165 lbs., and have also had problems with these wheels. Heard some clicking sounds while on the trainer. After investigating, determined the valve hole in the rim was big enough that the valve stem would rattle against the rim hole. Valve nut cured the problem. Also, the spokes don't seem to be tensioned very evenly. Out on the road, it started sounding like the spokes on the rear wheel were going to pop out of the rim. LBS pulled the wheel apart and found metal shavings under the rim tape around each spoke nipple. They also lubed each spoke nipple. Seems to have cured the problem. All that said, I've ordered a pair of Campy Protons and will only use the Parades on the trainer. Attached is a picture of my R900 with original wheelset. Will post second pic next week once Protons arrive.


----------



## MIRO (Apr 18, 2005)

*Cannondale omega brakes*

I am having same problems with Gippieme parade, also I found that brakes are not that good. I am 220 pd and i made over 700km in 3 1/2 months last year. I think that bike is nice but can be much better. I noticed some strange noice comming after about 250km and bike was checked and returned as new, but noice is still present. Do you think that brakes can be fixed with diferent pads or I have to replace the whole mechanisam?


----------



## greenmeanie (Jul 21, 2005)

How do you hear traffic with your MP3 player on? not to safe is it?


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

sasquatch303 said:


> I don't have an R900, but I have ridden an R800 for over a year, and it has the same wheelset. (plus I work at an LBS which sells them)
> 
> The noise from the freewheel is entirely normal for the Gipiemme wheels, so don't worry about that.
> 
> ...


Not to dig up a year old post, but it is my duty as the new guy here... how do you feel about the R900 and the Aksium's that they now come with? Will they hold up to 207lbs? I'm 5'9" My target weight is 170 though.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

Geddy5 said:


> I think that it is a really good bike. I'm hoping to post some more photos of mine pretty soon. I don't know why...eveyone's seen them, but this one is mine! I just got a new camera and I will be posting some of the photos of my travels.


Dude, if you ride it set up like that, the bike doesn't fit you.


----------

